
Autoscaling Tiered Cloud Storage in Anna [pdf] - ngaut
https://github.com/copyconstruct/library/blob/master/storage/coordination/Papers/anna2.pdf
======
ngaut
The new, improved Anna running on Kubernetes in AWS now outperforms
ElastiCache and DynamoDB when it comes to _efficiency_ (last year it
outperformed Redis in terms of pure perf)

See:
[https://twitter.com/copyconstruct/status/1165423688847478784](https://twitter.com/copyconstruct/status/1165423688847478784)

